# GREAT LAKES FRIGHTFEST!! June 3,4,5th!!



## hexxed (May 18, 2005)

Dont' miss out on the Great Lakes Frightfest this June 3,4,5th!! You can get all the juicy details here:

http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/

Later,
H


----------

